# New Machining Thread



## Mid Day Machining (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I don't know how many of you do a lot or even a little machining in your garage, but I would be really curious to learn how many of you have CNC's like the Tormach PCNC's or maybe even better.

I am a former owner of a real CNC shop, and after about 3 years of retirement, I broke down and bought my Tormach PCNC 1100. I'd be interested in having conversations with other members of this board who have similar equipment.

Let's see what happens.

Steve Seebold,

Owner

Mid Day Machining


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 19, 2013)

hi steve
are You looking for factory machine owners or would my zx45 cnc conversion count? I based it's conversion on the 1100 but I installed a lot heavier steppers and electronics instead of using a reduction between steppers and ball-screws.
steve


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Steve,

I have a PCNC770 

Kevin


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Dec 20, 2013)

jumps4 said:


> hi steve
> are You looking for factory machine owners or would my zx45 cnc conversion count? I based it's conversion on the 1100 but I installed a lot heavier steppers and electronics instead of using a reduction between steppers and ball-screws.
> steve




I would say this thread would be primarilly for Tormach users whether they be PCNC 770 or 1100 users. BUT owners of other machines are certainly welcome to jump in and tell what you have made or done with or to your machines.

I bought a Tormach because I have absolutely no understanding of the way electric stuff works. I am one who says "flip the switch and if that doesn't work, call someone".

I mentioned a Tormach specific thread because there are threads for other specific machine manufacturers.

My intention was certainly not to offend anyone.


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 20, 2013)

OK
I wasn't clear on what you were looking to do.
I was not offended
steve


----------



## GLCarlson (Dec 20, 2013)

Mid Day Machining said:


> Hey guys, I don't know how many of you do a lot or even a little machining in your garage, but I would be really curious to learn how many of you have CNC's like the Tormach PCNC's or maybe even better.
> 
> I am a former owner of a real CNC shop, and after about 3 years of retirement, I broke down and bought my Tormach PCNC 1100. I'd be interested in having conversations with other members of this board who have similar equipment.
> 
> ...



Steve, you already know me from the CNCzone Tormach board. We don't always agree...but we usually share similar views. I do R&D prototype/one-off/weird stuff, am generally disqualified for this and other boards by training and education.  GLCarlson


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Dec 21, 2013)

GLCarlson said:


> Steve, you already know me from the CNCzone Tormach board. We don't always agree...but we usually share similar views. I do R&D prototype/one-off/weird stuff, am generally disqualified for this and other boards by training and education. GLCarlson



Why should you be disqualified for having training and education? I would think the people on this board would jump at the chance to have someone of your caliber to ask questions of.

I did prototype and one off work for many many years. A BIG job for me was 25 pieces. I was so stuck on maximum 25 piece orders that I wouLd turn down a 26 piece job. I have recently decided I don't want to do that kind of work any more and just stick to my remote control model race boat running gear business.

I like the idea of NO DEADLINES. I like the idea of NO PAPERWORK. I like the idea of NO TRACEABILITY. I like the idea of NOT HAVING TO PROVIDE MATERIAL OR PROCESSING CERTS. I like the idea of NO MORE WAITING 30 to 90 DAYS TO GET PAID. I like the idea of IT'S PAID FOR BEFORE IT GOES IN THE BOX. I like the idea of GEE, I DON'T FEEL LIKE WORKING TODAY SO I THINK I'LL SIT AROUND IN MY ROBE TILL NOON IF I GET DRESSED AT ALL.

I call myself Mid Day Machining because I seldom start working before 11:00 AM. I might work till 3:00 in the afternoon, or I might work till midnight. Sometimes it just depends what's on TV that night. Even that doesn't matter much because I have a 46 inch TV right next to my machine. Sometimes I'll just sit out in the garage and surf the internet.

I have spent the last 7 or 8 years working on a medical product with my dad and my brother. Last month it won FDA approval, and now we have a large medical supply company sniffing around like they want to buy it. Geez, what kind of a hobby machine shop could I put together with a million dollars. A pretty good one I'll bet. It's just too bad it took so long to win FDA approval. I was hoping my dad would be around long enough to be able to enjoy some of the rewards of his labor. He did his best. We lost him December 2, 2013.

This year it's going to be a really crappy Christmas.


----------



## X-RAY (Dec 21, 2013)

so sorry for your loss, i know its very rough. my wifes grandma died on christmas day 12 years ago, and her father passed this july, so its rough here too. congratulations on your fda approval. maybe name your product after him?


----------



## markknx (Dec 22, 2013)

Mid day,Very sorry for your loss. I will say a prayer for you and your family. I Lost my dad 12 years ago just months after my son was born .I still miss him but trust me it will get better in tme.

- - - Updated - - -



GLCarlson said:


> Steve, you already know me from the CNCzone Tormach board. We don't always agree...but we usually share similar views. I do R&D prototype/one-off/weird stuff, am generally disqualified for this and other boards by training and education.  GLCarlson


Don't get what you are saying we have several professionals on this forum, and I for one am glad for that.


----------



## GLCarlson (Dec 22, 2013)

Mid Day Machining said:


> Why should you be disqualified for having training and education?



Steve, I was being a bit self-deprecating. An awful lot of people believe that expertise in one area makes them masters of all. In what I AM trained for, I'm pretty good.  But I'm largely self-taught around the shop, except for vo-ed classes years ago. I try to keep that in mind when my fuditis flares up.

Like you, I've arranged my life to suit myself at this point. Cash on the barrel, my rules, and if it's a nice day it may be time for a break. Funny thing about that is that I can't figure out, now, how the heck I had time for a job when I was working!

Sorry to hear about your dad. That is always tough.

glc


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 22, 2013)

Mid Day Machining said:


> I would say this thread would be primarilly for Tormach users whether they be PCNC 770 or 1100 users. BUT owners of other machines are certainly welcome to jump in and tell what you have made or done with or to your machines.
> 
> I bought a Tormach because I have absolutely no understanding of the way electric stuff works. I am one who says "flip the switch and if that doesn't work, call someone".
> 
> ...



Not a Tormach owner, but maybe one day......
You might ask for a new Forum or Sub-Forum to be added specifically for Tormach. Not sure who you would have to submit the idea to, but.....
A specific forum would be helpful for those like me who would eventually like to go CNC especially if Tormach was my choice.
One central Forum/Sub-Forum would be great to get opinions on the different machines, +'s, -'s, software, hardware, tooling, etc.


----------

